# Can't get it to work.



## Markett (Jan 4, 2011)

For some reason, I can't get input to REW. I have a ART DualPre feeding USB. I can see it in the set-up and I can get the Pink Noise and such on the output, but no level display or RTA input. I can see input level on System Prefs/Sound/Input/ bar meter. I'm sure it's something simple, but I'm hoping someone with more experience can help me out. Other programs like FuzzMeasure will take a reading.

Tried Mac OS 10.5.8 as well as 10.6.6. Also tried REW 4 as well. Didn't work either.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Is that a 4 channel card? Apple did something to break input from 4-channel USB cards in a Java update mid last year.


----------



## Markett (Jan 4, 2011)

No. The ART Dual Mic Pre has two channels. It's not a card, it's an external USB pre amp.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Make sure the unit is set as the default input in the Mac's sound preferences and also select it as the input device in REW's soundcard preferences.


----------



## Markett (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes. The ART is the device the Mac is using for sound. Like I mentioned in my initial post, I can see input level from the mic in the Mac's sound control panel. I have the mic plugged in the left mic pre and "left" as the source in the REW preferences.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

From digging around, Java under OS X may have problems using different devices for audio input and output. A workaround could be to create an aggregate device in the Audio Midi Setup with the inputs from the Dual Pre and the outputs from whatever you are using for output and select that aggregate device, here is apple's help on doing that: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1215


----------



## Markett (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks. I'll see if I can do that. Just so you don't think it's hopeless, at one point it did come to life slightly. I was able to see input level on the I/o meter, but the SPL meter wouldn't give a reading and the RTA would display what looked like the noise floor, but no modulation from the mic. I'm not sure what I did to get that but after restarting to try and make it better, it never came back to even that point. You have a great looking program here. If I can get it to work, I'll be sending you a fat donation for sure.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Let us know how you get on. Also check out this thread, but note that the sequence there may only work with REW V4.


----------



## Markett (Jan 4, 2011)

The thread you sent me to seemed like exactly the problem I am having. I did try steps taken to do the work-around as closely as I could, but the differences between v4 and v5 are enough that I can't preform the sequence exactly. I tried to though but it hasn't worked so far. I'm using OS 10.6.6, so the I couldn't do the aggregate sound card thing either. I'm going to mess with it some more, but it doesn't look good. Could anyone using REW successfully under Snow Leopard give me your exact set-up? Thanks.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Markett said:


> ,,,,,, snip ,,,,,, Could anyone using REW successfully under Snow Leopard give me your exact set-up? Thanks.


(a) I have REW running successfully with Snow Leopard 10.6.4, on a borrowed ( new ) Mac Mini . This machine was purchased new in late Oct. 2010 . It's a 266 Ghz, Intel Core 2 Duo with 4 GB of RAM .

- The Java Applications are all numbered 13.3.0
- In the "Java Preferences" application there are two listed ( both active ) ; Java SE 6 ( 64-bit ) then Java SE 6 ( 32-bit ) . Their versions are both listed as ; 1.6.0_22-b04-307

*- The USB soundcard is an AVID 2-channel , ( "MBox mini" ) .*

(b) Conversely ; I couldn't get my USB based, M-AUDIO ( 8-chnl ), "Fast Track Ultra" to see any inputs . 
- For a while it had outputs but then those also disappeared .

- My failure to get an input was not a surprise / it's now apparent that *JAVAs' internal mapping/routing functions are broken *( for Java-Mac ) when one is using a multi-channel input card ( "multi" meaning more than 2 chnls ) .


<> cheers


----------



## Markett (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi. Thanks for the input. (No pun intended ;-). I have basically the same system. I'm running Java 13.3.0 as well. I have a two channel device, the ART DualPre. I suppose I could try my M-Box 2. This should just work though. I know it's beta, but basic input and output should be bug free. I'm going to re-try with the full release of v5 that just came out.


----------



## Markett (Jan 4, 2011)

Just tried with an M-Box 2 and the new v5 release. Same exact thing. Output of test signals but no readings. I think I'm done. I really wanted to use this software on a big college film program facility install I'm doing and tell all the students how cool it is. Oh well.

Best Mark E.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0262171/


----------



## hseward (Sep 5, 2009)

I downloaded REW 5 today and cannot get it to recognize any inputs from my firewire Saffire Pro 40 (8 channel) even though the Saffire is shown in the drop down of output devices, though strangely not the input dialog. Does REW support firewire devies or is this another issue re Java on the OSX platform ? (The Saffire was set as both input and output in OSX sound preferences.)

Hardware iMac, software snow leopard, audio Saffire Pro 40.

Regards


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

hseward said:


> I downloaded REW 5 today and cannot get it to recognize any inputs from my firewire Saffire Pro 40 (8 channel) even though the Saffire is shown in the drop down of output devices, though strangely not the input dialog.
> - Does REW support firewire devies or is this another issue re Java on the OSX platform ? (The Saffire was set as both input and output in OSX sound preferences.)
> 
> Hardware iMac, software snow leopard, audio Saffire Pro 40.
> ...




You're beat :rolleyesno:

Firewire soundcards aren't supported whatsoever by REW running on a Mac ( & neither are multi input USB soundcards on a Mac ) / can't remember the reason ( but most likely, another Java-Mac fumble ) .



cheers


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Firewire works for output under OS X, but not for input. I hope the Oracle OS X runtime will be better, but I may need to try a different way of handling audio under OS X for a future release.


----------



## Markett (Jan 4, 2011)

Do you think you can come up with a fix by Friday? ;-)


----------



## hseward (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you John, I will just use the built in audio in and out for now. Thanks for an excellent piece of software.


----------



## ziggyson (Aug 22, 2008)

JohnM said:


> Firewire works for output under OS X, but not for input. I hope the Oracle OS X runtime will be better, but I may need to try a different way of handling audio under OS X for a future release.


hello John
thank you for that answser

is there a chance to get a release which works with firewire-cards and Mac-OS recent (Leopard and Snow-Leopard)??
I remember that there were no worries in Mac-OS Panther (10.3) when I used REW with my Firewire Interface....

in every case thanks a lot for that new release V5 which is really great !!


----------

